# Adult Mini, California



## dobermanlove (Aug 23, 2014)

I currently have a 3 year old male dobie at home (did the name give it away) and since hubby and I both work 9-5, I would prefer to get an adult mini. We reside in CA, any suggestions? I have been checking rescues but nothing has really caught my attention just yet. We are looking for a female mini, I'm not too particular on color but I will say that the silver is quite dashing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I couldn't agree with you more about the appeal of *silver* minis! I'm very fond of the variety, no matter what the color.  If you haven't yet made contact with the Poodle Club of America breeder referral and rescue people, that might be worthwhile. You could get lucky with someone knowing of a young adult mini needing rehoming, or possibly a retired show dog or breeding dog. Hope so! Perhaps one of these resources will prove helpful. Good luck!:clover:
PCA Breeder referral West of the Mississippi:
Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time 

California - Poodle Club of America Poodle Rescue info here for:
Bay Area Poodle Rescue
Mission Trail Poodle Club
Nor Cal Poodle Rescue
Poodle Club of Central California (PCCC)
Poodle Club of Southern California
Poodles and Pals of Southern California
San Bernardino/Riverside Poodle Club
San Diego Poodle Club


----------



## dobermanlove (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you chagall's mom, I just wrote an e-mail. Thanks so much for the resource. Your little guy is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another suggestion...you might contact Chris Bailey at Jaset Poodles (@ 90 minutes north of Los Angeles) about a mini, no *silvers* but lovely minis. Jaset Poodles » Standard and Miniature Poodles


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Have fun on your search. Keep us posted.


----------

